# MartinLogan Dynamo 1500x vs Hsu ULS-15 mk2



## proteus7 (Oct 30, 2019)

It looks like I can get these for the same ~$800, since the Dynamo 1500x is now replaced by the newer 1600. Which one would be recommended for a large open floor plan living room/kitchen with high (15ft) ceilings)? I have audyssey Xt32 for room correction. Other speakers are all MartinLogan as well (35XT, 8i center, helios 100 ceiling surround).
Thanks!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would say go with all ML, as the sub should be designed to go with their own line of speakers.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

proteus7 said:


> It looks like I can get these for the same ~$800, since the Dynamo 1500x is now replaced by the newer 1600. Which one would be recommended for a large open floor plan living room/kitchen with high (15ft) ceilings)? I have audyssey Xt32 for room correction. Other speakers are all MartinLogan as well (35XT, 8i center, helios 100 ceiling surround).
> Thanks!


Depending upon how large the open floor plan is neither of them may work very well. Small sealed subwoofers are not capable of doing much in really big spaces, even ones with 15" drivers. What are the dimensions of the entire area? Even though you may have a section of it designated as your HT a subwoofer only acknowledges physical boundaries, not virtual ones. It's going to try and fill the entire space.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes. What jman said. I wouldn’t choose sealed for any open space, and imo there is much better value to be had than ML subwoofers. As he said, subwoofers “see” the whole area and try to fill the whole space.


----------



## proteus7 (Oct 30, 2019)

So, its a pretty big open floor plan. With 15ft ceilings over much of it, it works out to about 24000 cu ft. The listening area itself is about 6000 cu ft, but its all connected. Just looking for something better than the ancient 12" V125 M&K Sub I have now.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Even if the room was physically 6000 ft^3 (fully enclosed by walls) that would still be considered very large so a sealed subwoofer is not the answer I'm afraid. A single ported 18" is really the smallest you should consider.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

theJman said:


> Even if the room was physically 6000 ft^3 (fully enclosed by walls) that would still be considered very large so a sealed subwoofer is not the answer I'm afraid. A single ported 18" is really the smallest you should consider.




I agree. And a pair at that for smoothing and the headroom.


----------



## proteus7 (Oct 30, 2019)

Ack. I have a budget and a WAF problem though. Are there any in that size range that would also look decent and run $1k is or so? Would two 15" subs like the Hsus or martin logans do the trick? (I could buy 1 now and then 1 later when budget allows).
Thanks! Note that I'm looking for good bass for action movies, etc but music is more important. Jazz, classical, Rock, folk, vocals, etc but not dubstep/rap, etc so don't need the "thump thump" sound.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

proteus7 said:


> Ack. I have a budget and a WAF problem though. Are there any in that size range that would also look decent and run $1k is or so? Would two 15" subs like the Hsus or martin logans do the trick? (I could buy 1 now and then 1 later when budget allows).
> 
> Thanks! Note that I'm looking for good bass for action movies, etc but music is more important. Jazz, classical, Rock, folk, vocals, etc but not dubstep/rap, etc so don't need the "thump thump" sound.




Well, IMO HSU is probably the value leader so I would start there. As far as thump goes, these are very linear and well damped subs. They’re very nice for music as well as shaking the couch. FWIW sealed vs ported is a wives tale. 

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-15hmk2Dual.html
This should get you started. And definitely browse while you there. Also, you can call them. 
FWIW, 1k for a sub in that size room is a tall order. However I have recommended to do just what you said. Buy the best one you can afford now, and get a second as soon as you can.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

proteus7 said:


> Ack. I have a budget and a WAF problem though.


Your have a third problem; room size. All 3 of those are typically inflexible. 




proteus7 said:


> Are there any in that size range that would also look decent and run $1k is or so? Would two 15" subs like the Hsus or martin logans do the trick? (I could buy 1 now and then 1 later when budget allows).
> Thanks! Note that I'm looking for good bass for action movies, etc but music is more important. Jazz, classical, Rock, folk, vocals, etc but not dubstep/rap, etc so don't need the "thump thump" sound.


Cross sealed off your list entirely, unless you can swing at least 4 of them. For output ported is king, and in this case you will need output. Lots of it.

The VTF-15h already suggested is a good option as HSU is a company known for their value. However, "good bass for action movies" will require more than a pair of those in a space as large as yours. They're certainly worth considering, but my guess is you would be back before too long asking about upgrades.

Of your three challenges - budget, WAF, room size - one of them will have to give for you to achieve anything even reasonably satisfying for movies and music. Laws of physics are immutable I'm afraid, so that's one part where there is no wiggle room.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

I have four ULS-15's in a 20'x16' listening room, and am extremely pleased with their performance. While my tastes are more for music than action movies, the subs have no problem pressurizing my room. And using a MiniDSP 2x4 to consolidate the subs, and Dirac Live to calibrate, I have been able to get a respectable frequency response, as shown in the attached screenshot.


----------

